
IPv6 Day Has Started - there
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=11023&rss
======
ay
BTW in case it is a non-event, you can post fun IPv6 addresses that you
notice.

Here's some. Check the AAAA for:

www.facebook.com www.luns.net.uk www.cisco.com

EDIT:

I meant, check the literal IPv6 addresses that correspond to these hostnames.
I'll put emphasis so it is more visible :)

2620:0:1c08:4000:===face:b00c===:0:1, 2a01:8900:0:1::===b00b:1e5===,
2001:420:80:1:===c:15c0:d06:f00d===

EDIT2:

And while you're at it - maybe enable AAAA record for your site and give it a
whirl! (and come up with some more creative IPv6 addresses in the process!)
Thanks to guylhem for reminding about this.

~~~
zaphoyd
sprint.net has a pretty nice one. Theirs isn't an IPv6 day exclusive either.
Kind of amusing address for a telecom company...

~~~
walrus
For anyone else whose ISP doesn't support IPv6:

    
    
      PING sprint.net: 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from www.sprint.net (2600::): icmp_seq=0. time=156. ms
      64 bytes from www.sprint.net (2600::): icmp_seq=1. time=151. ms
      64 bytes from www.sprint.net (2600::): icmp_seq=2. time=153. ms
      64 bytes from www.sprint.net (2600::): icmp_seq=3. time=151. ms
      64 bytes from www.sprint.net (2600::): icmp_seq=4. time=151. ms
      
      ----sprint.net PING Statistics----
      5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0% packet loss
      round-trip (ms)  min/avg/max/stddev = 151./152./156./2.5
    

2600 refers to <https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/2600> (first
two articles on the disambiguation page are relevant).

------
jrockway
Wonderful. I switched from an hetunnel to native ipv6 on my linode, and it
actually reduces latency over the ipv4 connection:

    
    
        [~] 0 (jon@snowball2)
        $ ping itchy.jrock.us
        PING itchy.jrock.us (66.228.52.205) 56(84) bytes of data.
        64 bytes from itchy.jrock.us (66.228.52.205): icmp_req=1 ttl=49 time=59.4 ms
    

And then with native ipv6:

    
    
        [~] 0 (jon@snowball2)
        $ ping6 itchy.jrock.us
        PING itchy.jrock.us(2600:3c00::f03c:91ff:fe93:50b0) 56 data bytes
        64 bytes from 2600:3c00::f03c:91ff:fe93:50b0: icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=36.6 ms
    

Pretty good!

~~~
ay
During one of the last FOSDEMs (fosdem.org) we noticed similar thing - the RTT
to google.com was slightly smaller over IPv6 than IPv4.

But it's a mixed bag. All one can conclusively say that the average patient
temperature in the hospital is pretty close to normal.

------
mblakele
My web site has been open for ipv6 business for a while. At home today, I
installed tunneling software on my openwrt box, and it's working with comcast.
Once I found the right set of instructions it went smoothly
(<https://wiki.xkyle.com/Comcast_IPv6_on_Openwrt>). I can see unicorns now:
<http://ismyipv6working.com/>

~~~
justincormack
Yeah, installing a tunnel went pretty smoothly, but finding the home router
documentation was not that easy, this has details for O2 broadnband in UK
[http://blog.technologyofcontent.com/2011/05/this-blog-is-
now...](http://blog.technologyofcontent.com/2011/05/this-blog-is-now-
ipv6-enabled/)

------
saetaes
Akamai has some visualizations here:

<http://www.akamai.com/ipv6>

~~~
trezor
Interesting how South America and Africa have absolutely zero traffic
reported. I thought at least Africa, with it's shortage of IPv4 addresses,
much like Asia, would have picked up on IPv6 to a larger extent than the "IPv4
wealthy" nations in the industrialized parts of the world.

Anyone have any theories? Ideas?

~~~
wmf
There's no IPv4 shortage in Africa; there might be a shortage of computers per
capita but that's a different issue. <http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/>

------
rwmj
99.99% of people won't have an IPv6 connection and can't be bothered to set up
a tunnel. However it's still possible to play with IPv6 on your home network,
and relatively simple too if you have at least one Linux box:

<https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2011/06/02/ipv6-lan/> (Make sure you read the
comments for clarifications and fixes)

~~~
ay
The point of the day is to ensure that enabling AAAAs on the _server_ side
does not break the world. clientside IPv6 connectivity is a nice plus, but
optional.

A couple of corrections:

1) ULAs are normally not routable over the internet. Though of course blocking
them explicitly would not hurt.

2) depending on the RFC3484 configuration on the hosts, this "IPv6" might
break connectivity to dualstack sites.

Please - go to tunnelbroker.net (or sixxs.net) and get yourself a tunnel - it
is not that difficult, really.

~~~
rwmj
You can test clients and servers on a LAN, far more simply than setting up a
tunnel.

Anyway, I'm trying to get _everyone_ to test IPv6, and believe me most people
are not going to want to set up a tunnel to do this.

Edit: and the "point" of today is to test IPv6 in software. Only a tiny part
is to make sure that IPv6 can be routed across the internet-at-large.

~~~
ay
Ah, if the intent is to test the clients/server in an isolated LAN - then,
yes, ULAs might work.

Though you can as well use the 2001:db8::/32 and later you can also publish
your examples readily.

My comment was about any testing that involves the boxes that may want IPv4 or
IPv6 connectivity to external world, apologies if I misunderstood.

------
mrcharles
The large company I work for (~5000 people worldwide) doesn't appear to
support any of this. Attempting to reach ipv6day.org gives the message "No DNS
records."

Sites that already had IPv4 records work.

~~~
drdaeman
I have fully working IPv6 connectivity (10/10 by test-ipv6.com metrics), but
ipv6day.org still fails for me. It seems that the problem is that there're no
A/AAAA records:

    
    
        $ host -t AAAA ipv6day.org 
        ipv6day.org has no AAAA record
        $ host -t A ipv6day.org  
        ipv6day.org has no A record
        $ host -t MX ipv6day.org 
        ipv6day.org mail is handled by 20 mail2.consulintel.es.
        ipv6day.org mail is handled by 30 dns1.consulintel.com.
        ipv6day.org mail is handled by 10 mail.consulintel.es.
        $ host -t SOA ipv6day.org 
        ipv6day.org has SOA record ns1.euro6ix.com. dnsadmin.consulintel.es. 2010120100 86400 7200 2592000 172800

~~~
zaphoyd
try www.ipv6day.org. `ipv6day.org` doesn't even have a regular A record.

------
flexd
I've just gone with the common ones.

flexd@flexd.net [~]# host jacen.kly.no jacen.kly.no has IPv6 address
2001:16d8:eea2:30::dead

flexd@flexd.net [~]# host civ5.flexd.net civ5.flexd.net has address
178.255.146.39 civ5.flexd.net has IPv6 address 2001:16d8:eea2:30::beef

flexd@flexd.net [~]# host caedus.kly.no caedus.kly.no has IPv6 address
2001:16d8:eea2:30::daad

IPv4 users hit a IPv4 varnish which redirects to another varnish on the proper
server (woo, double). IPv6 hits the proper server varnish directly. Seems to
work great from everywhere!

------
ay
Would be very interesting to hear what the HN folks' experiences are with the
whole v6day thing. Hopefully it should be a non-event, but interesting to know
anything otherwise.

~~~
guylhem
It's just a good opportunity to configure services and test how it works.
Personally I had never touched anything ipv6 related before this spring. There
was no real reason to (blame me). Now seems a good moment.

~~~
mblakele
I think that's exactly the idea. If an annual nudge gets some folks to set up
ipv6, then there is a steady increase in the size of the ipv6 network. For the
most part, no one will have any reason to turn it off again the next day.

When can we start an annual "turn off ipv4" day?
<http://bgp.he.net/ipv6-progress-report.cgi> suggests that we'll have to wait
a while.

~~~
trout
I think they're turning off fax and IPv4 on the same day, I read that
somewhere.

~~~
InclinedPlane
I normally avoid posting jokes on HN, but this is highly relevant:
[http://www.thehighdefinite.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/02/20...](http://www.thehighdefinite.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/02/2010-02-05-27c71fd.png)

------
smackfu
Can anyone tell me why <http://ipv6day.org> is failing after a lengthy
timeout, but <http://www.ipv6day.org> works? There are links to the non-www
version in this article, so I assume it worked at some point.

Edit: Actually, I think SANS just linked to the wrong site. It should be
<http://www.worldipv6day.org/>

------
elbrodeur
Facebook: 2620::1c00:0: _face:b00c_ :0:2

Clever.

~~~
michalstanko
Everybody notice the part:

face:b00c

Cool! :)

------
justincormack
This Firefox plugin lets you see the IP you connect to which is useful to see
if you get IPv6 [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/showip/?id=59...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/showip/?id=590)

The bbc is odd, as www.bbc.co.uk has ipv6 address 2001:4b10:bbc::2 but Firefox
only connects to ipv4.. [edit] finally connected on ipv6 after a restart...

~~~
there
from what i remember, that add-on just tries to resolve hostnames that it
sees, it doesn't actually show you whether you connected to that specific ipv4
or ipv6 address.

------
madao
Netregistry.com.au also joined in on the ipv6 fun, funny their main competitor
melbourneIT seems not to be interested in it.

------
jarito
Looks like www.rackspace.com is IPv6 now. I can't route to it since I'm on
TimeWarner, but it seems to have a AAAA record.

------
skimbrel
My HE tunnel is working great! Looks like my latency to Google is the same as
it is on IPv4.

------
lostbit
Some sites that don't have AAAA DNS today:

www.apple.com

www.amazon.com

www.sony.com

www.oracle.com

www.ibm.com

www.intel.com

www.adobe.com

www.ebay.com

www.dell.com

www.hp.com

www.nasa.gov

www.hotmail.com

www.wikipedia.org

news.ycombinator.com

------
orofino
www.tokyotosho.info 2001:67c:2a0:5:0:b00b:babe:cafe

~~~
jrockway
That IPv6 address is very misleading. There was no cafe at all!

------
morpheusxyz
working great so far here!

www.google.com has aaaa 2a00:1450:4008:c00::69 www.youtube.com has aaaa
2a00:1450:4008:c00::be www.facebook.com has aaaa 2620::1c00:0:face:b00c:0:1
www.bcc.com has aaaa 2001:4b10:bbc::1

checked with ipv6 check @ <http://www.upordown.de/www.youtube.com>

~~~
jrockway
Resolving AAAA records doesn't have much to do with IPv6 connectivity. The
whole point today is to see what happens when clients receive AAAA records in
addition to A records. If a misconfigured client thinks it can use IPv6 but
can't, then the existence of that AAAA causes problems.

~~~
morpheusxyz
That's true. But i think it's real good that these big sites add aaaa records
for today. Hopefully the results will show that the percentage of broken users
is really small. Someone has to start deploying ipv6 - either isps or content
providers.

------
cmeiklejohn
Awesome, since Google via IPv6 is not responding for me now and has been all
day.

~~~
ay
ping me if you want any help with the debugging. I might be a bit busy but
will try to help.

Either my gmail or work address could work as XMPP contact.

------
axx
ycombinator.com (67.23.12.57) is up via IPv4! ycombinator.com doesn't have an
IPv6(AAAA) DNS Entry!

:(

(<http://www.upordown.de/ycombinator.com>)

~~~
ay
you can try <http://news.ycombinator.com.sixxs.org/> until PG gets dualstack

------
InclinedPlane
I'm going to try to see if I can get IPv6 working for my linodes.

~~~
JshWright
If you're in Fremont, Newark, or Dallas, it's pretty easy... Just open a
ticket (I hear there's actually a button now) and reboot.

~~~
MiguelHudnandez
There is a button in the dashboard. A script of theirs will alter your MAC
address and reboot your machine. When it comes back up, IPv6 is working like a
champ.

I just did mine; I got a new IPv6 address and the same IPv4 address.

------
wa0
:101:ca75: Can I haz? Share your ideas for pretty ipv6

